# Speaker testing in Melbourne - Who can help?



## Antripodean (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi  Newbie here building some speakers for the first time. I am wanting to test my new speakers to determine the frequency response. Sure, I will be listening to the speakers but it's good to have some data. 
Look forward to hearing from fellow forum members. Happy to bring over some beer to help out the testing process


----------

